
Ask HN: Books or Courses on Blockchain – Indepth Understanding - amirdhagopal
What are some books or courses on the blockchain that offers in-depth understanding, such as &quot;Mastering bitcoin&quot; from Andreas?
======
aphextim
Blockchain Revolution by Don Tapscott, Alex Tapscott (Author)was on of my
favorite when starting to learn about this space.

Not super high level in terms of learning to program your own stuff, however
it was quite informative.

